# Dog's tail bitten 1/2 off HELP



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

My cocker spanel dog had his tail bitten off today. I just came home from being gone all day. and his tail is 1/2 missing. It is not flowing blood just dried blood.
what should do. I can go to the vet tomorrow if needed. but not tonite. He is on a 50 foot run on a lead. Never had a problem here before. he weigh's about 20 lbs


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I would suggest you clean it really well, and wrap it up for tonight. Tomorrow you'll need to get him to the vet so they can suture the end up properly. They may have to remove a vertebrae or two so they have enough skin to suture. If you don't, he may end up with a bad infection in the exposed bone and wound.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh yes, take him in tomorrow. I've seen a cat who had the same happen and he didn't get to see the vet until it was horribly infected and nasty *shudder*. Is it possible he got it twisted in his chain and docked it himself?


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

The tail is no where to be found. And he is upto date on his rabies. he seems to be in no pain now. We cleaned it in epsom salts by soaking it and we put triple bactine ointment on it before wraping it up.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

It is a cocker- was the tail already docked? Not used to seeing a full tail on a cocker. Let us know what happens at the vet. Poor guy!


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

If it's a clean cut, and not bleeding there is not much a vet will do for it. Maybe give you some antibiotics. I would just keep it clean and watch for infection. We had the same thing happen to a cat, we figured it was a narrow escape from a bobcat.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

He may have chewed it off, you may want to make sure he has things to do in the kennel do he is not bored. That is a pretty severe way to alleviate bordom, but I have heard of worse. Is he out there all the time, or just when you are at work? Is there any other dogs out there?

Could it be he got the lead wrapped around it and pulled it off on accident?


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Not to scare you but I have a friend who's dog did the same thing and he had cancer. Get him to the vet and see what he thinks.. Good luck and let us know what happens..Queen Bee


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

We took him to vet today this am . Vet gave several options. Good friends with vet we are.- She will remove his tail/part of it to fix up the nerves in it. and check out puncture wound on side of him also. Vet said we did everything right. and boarding him cost 10.00 per night. so Benjie will be fixd up. Thanks! Could have been **** also. they say.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Poor pup. I hope he does okay.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

Glad he is safe at the vet, poor guy. Good job stabilizing him until he could get there.


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

he's been home now and all fixed up. Tail is bandaged up 1/3 of it left. and wound on side is healing. Benjie weill survive.! thanks for all the help


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm glad Benjie is doing okay.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would be afraid to leave the poor little guy outside if I was going to be gone to long in case what ever got him the 1st time comes back for seconds!


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

red hott farmer said:


> We took him to vet today this am . Vet gave several options. Good friends with vet we are.- She will remove his tail/part of it to fix up the nerves in it. and check out puncture wound on side of him also. Vet said we did everything right. and boarding him cost 10.00 per night. so Benjie will be fixd up. Thanks! Could have been **** also. they say.


***** only come out at night. The only time they come out at night is if they have rabies or distemper. 
My vote is the chain cut it off by accident, then....yuck...he at the piece.


----------

